# Dog on plot..Anyone recognized??..What would you do?



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Went to plot last night to feed and check on camera. 
Had this visitor on the AM of the 14th. Appeared to be licking the "deerjam" off the mineral block that I put out. 
Appears to have an orange collar on so assume not a stray.
Plot is between Perdido River WMA and Saufley Feild. 

Probelm is that had no other visitors (Deer, ****, anything) for next three days on the plot. Finially doe come back after midnight of the 18th.

What would you do if you see him again. 

I know that a lot of folks on here have hunting dogs and lots that don't so looking for all opinions. 
R/Walt


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

catch it or shoot it. it sucks but it really sucks to put time effort and money in a hunting spot for a dog to keep all the game away.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If it were a stray nasty looking dog i would probably treat it like a coyote. But that just looks like someones dog that was more than likely walking through your property out of sight of the camera. If he shows up again i would set out a trap for him (non-lethal).


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't do anything. 

I know it's aggrivating but it's not like you are in the middle of a huge state forest. You are basically hunting urban deer on the outskirts of developed land and the occasional pet is bound to stroll by every now and then.


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> I wouldn't do anything.
> 
> I know it's aggrivating but it's not like you are in the middle of a huge state forest. You are basically hunting urban deer on the outskirts of developed land and the occasional pet is bound to stroll by every now and then.


Got to agree !!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> I wouldn't do anything.
> 
> I know it's aggrivating but it's not like you are in the middle of a huge state forest. You are basically hunting urban deer on the outskirts of developed land and the occasional pet is bound to stroll by every now and then.


This ^^^^^ I would wood screw your doors shut and light your house on fire if you shot my dog...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

looks pretty healthy and it has a collar, it got away from someone.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Jakec says shoot it! Thats just ridiculous, never shoot someones dog. I dog hunted my whole life until a few years ago. Deer get used to dogs especially in urban areas. I have sat on plots and seen deer and a dog comes and runs them off and thirty minutes later the deer come back out


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> This ^^^^^ I would wood screw your doors shut and light your house on fire if you shot my dog...


Don't let your dog run on private property. :whistling:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man you dont even know me. just because i have a different view than you on something doesnt make me a piece of white trash you dumbass. how do you know im white? whys it gotta be all racial? i wasnt thinking about the area hes hunting in being close to peoples homes. i said try to catch it first also. where i hunt in the middle of nowhere if i see an old mangy nasty dog it obviously was dropped off and left for dead so im putting it out of its misery. and the hurricanes suck.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> Don't let your dog run on private property. :whistling:


 exactly


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> This ^^^^^ I would wood screw your doors shut and light your house on fire if you shot my dog...


Ditto, just if he/she keeps showing up please use a non-lethal trap and get the tag off of it and return to owner. Let them know what is going on and hopefully it will rectify itself. Tough with it being a suburban area.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> This ^^^^^ I would wood screw your doors shut and light your house on fire if you shot my dog...


Got to give to the man, he's creative. Not to derail, but this sounds like another Creative guy i know that got bags of hair clippings from a hair salon and put it on another dudes plot near him to keep the deer they were both after out of the other guys area.....whistling.

Turns out he missed the deer at 70 yards with a muzzle loader and I had to kill it for him in gun season.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Dog on plot*

Ok guys.
I knew there would be different opinions and that’s why I asked the question on the forum. My hope is he never comes back. 
I do have a large live trap that I could try if he becomes daily visitor. When trying for coyote's only ever seemed to get ***** so trap has been sitting by the barn for a while now. If I did have to try that route, what would you bait it with? 

Hunting club is almost 1200 acres so hope not to ever see him again. 

Thanks again for the varied inputs.
R/Walt


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

A mainge diseased infested dog yeah put it out of its misery, and I went back and edited my original post. I shouldnt have called u white trash i just got a little excited because i knew people was gonna say shoot it.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

JCW said:


> Got to give to the man, he's creative. Not to derail, but this sounds like another Creative guy i know that got bags of hair clippings from a hair salon and put it on another dudes plot near him to keep the deer they were both after out of the other guys area.....whistling.
> 
> Turns out he missed the deer at 70 yards with a muzzle loader and I had to kill it for him in gun season.


 thats pretty funny.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

hurricanes1 said:


> A mainge diseased infested dog yeah put it out of its misery, and I went back and edited my original post. I shouldnt have called u white trash i just got a little excited because i knew people was gonna say shoot it.


 its cool man. ive been called way worse. i am white also i was just messing with you. the hurricanes do suck though


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

hurricanes1 said:


> Jakec says shoot it! Thats just ridiculous, never shoot someones dog. I dog hunted my whole life until a few years ago. Deer get used to dogs especially in urban areas. I have sat on plots and seen deer and a dog comes and runs them off and thirty minutes later the deer come back out


I caveate the below by saying I am a dog owner and have been one all my life:

WRONG! Sorry Canes, but dogs do get in the woods and turn wild/feral/aggressive. My buddy who owns property where I hunt in GA, got attacked by 5 dogs and shot 3 durring the encounter. Shot one while he was mid air trying to take him down. Dogs will pack up and chase deer and/or you if they think they can take you down. I wont shoot a dog with a collar on it. I will gun him down if I think they are packed up in the woods. :2guns:

dont take my word...had a discussion with the wife last week about it and found this article from 2003:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/08/0821_030821_straydogs.html


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

/ End thread.

I know where these threads go. They turn into 15 pagers on here. No need to continue it as it only leads to stepped on toes and negative comments. I wont even post my opinion on these subjects on this forum anymore. Do what you have to do with the animal and whats right in your mind. Save us the arguing.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

im also a dog owner. i love animals but ive shot dogs in my front yard after losing 24 chickens and 15 quail in 2 days. i gave them a pass the first day but they came back. they wont be coming back again. if people dont want their dogs shot they should keep them on their own property. if my dog gets loose and is in someone elses yard killing their animals or being agressive towards them or their kids and they shoot i wouldnt hold that against them thats on me. if a dog comes to my house and is all freindly then cool he can hang out and play but im not losing money because someone cant keep their animals under control.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

How am I wrong, I know dogs will turn wild and you can always tell when the dogs are wild. I have seen wild dogs in the woods and I have taken them out. I was refering to the original pic in this thread. He is hunting some what close to a urban area and the dog is obviously not wild. When I said never shoot someones dog I was refering to pets or someones hunting dog like in the original pic. I used to dog hunt and have had many dogs shot and killed. There is a huge difference in someones dog and a wild feral dog.

And jakec the hurricanes are really bad this year and to make it worse my wife is a bama fan. I get to hear it ever Saturday.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

JCW said:


> Got to give to the man, he's creative. Not to derail, but this sounds like another Creative guy i know that got bags of hair clippings from a hair salon and put it on another dudes plot near him to keep the deer they were both after out of the other guys area.....whistling.
> 
> Turns out he missed the deer at 70 yards with a muzzle loader and I had to kill it for him in gun season.


Waltman, I know that dude:whistling::whistling:


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

If they cause property damage and chickens and quails by all meens do what u got to do I know I would.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

hurricanes1 said:


> And jakec the hurricanes are really bad this year and to make it worse my wife is a bama fan. I get to hear it ever Saturday.


 oh man bama fans are the worst! i feel your pain man im a fsu fan. its been a rough couple years.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had dogs come by my stand many times in the last 40 years. I just sigh and figure that's part of it.
About 25 years ago I was hunting in the old Champion WMA up Hwy 29. It was a very foggy morning. I had carried in a 12' ladder stand and set it up on the edge of a swamp.
I had sprayed some kind of scent on the bottom of my boots for the walk in. I had just gotten settled when I saw something coming thru the fog. I got ready, then I realized it was a hunting dog. He was trailing my footprints. He got to the bottom of my ladder and looked each way. Then he looked up, wagged his tail and laid down.
He finally left after about 15 minutes. I got a good laugh out of it. No sense in getting upset over it. It's supposed to be fun. If I wanted to be serious, I would come to work.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> This ^^^^^ I would wood screw your doors shut and light your house on fire if you shot my dog...


I'm with you on that one. WTF would shoot a dog???? Wow!!!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I let two dogs walk that I saw on a plot I was hunting 3 years ago. Never saw a deer. Hunted the whole week from daylight to dark. Saw the dogs everyday......Shot both dogs....2 days later I started seeing deer again....I hated to shoot them because they were pretty but they were on private land and I take my deer hunting pretty serious considering all the $$$$ I spend to get a chance at a nice buck.

Sam


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Sam said:


> I let two dogs walk that I saw on a plot I was hunting 3 years ago. Never saw a deer. Hunted the whole week from daylight to dark. Saw the dogs everyday......Shot both dogs....2 days later I started seeing deer again....I hated to shoot them because they were pretty but they were on private land and I take my deer hunting pretty serious considering all the $$$$ I spend to get a chance at a nice buck.
> 
> Sam


The dogs were coming out on the plot every morning during that first week....I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sam said:


> The dogs were coming out on the plot every morning during that first week....I just wanted to clarify.


You only had one plot to sit for over a week??? And how many deer did you kill after you shot the dogs?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sam said:


> I let two dogs walk that I saw on a plot I was hunting 3 years ago. Never saw a deer. Hunted the whole week from daylight to dark. Saw the dogs everyday......Shot both dogs....2 days later I started seeing deer again....I hated to shoot them because they were pretty but they were on private land and I take my deer hunting pretty serious considering all the $$$$ I spend to get a chance at a nice buck.
> 
> Sam


How did you cook them?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

lastcast said:


> How did you cook them?


  dogs make the best generals chicken.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> You only had one plot to sit for over a week??? And how many deer did you kill after you shot the dogs?


Yep, 
I only had one stand to sit...I was at my cousin's house in Kentucky and he was the one that told me to shoot them if I wanted to see deer. I didn't get a buck on that trip but he shot an 8 point the week after I left from that stand....my opinion is I wish I would have shot them on the first day that I saw them .

Sam


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

jakec said:


> dogs make the best generals chicken.


Left them for the coyotes in the woods just like the guys (MH) shooting deer and calling it crop control but not harvesting the meat.

Sam


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

jakec said:


> oh man bama fans are the worst! i feel your pain man im a fsu fan. its been a rough couple years.


 

Hey numb nuts 1(hurricanes1) and numb nuts 2( jakec) now that yall two have had an internet fight and kissed and made up yall should know you went to high school with each other 

Shaun Hall meet Jake Caldwell  

and btw I only called yall numb nuts because yall are hatin on bama fans! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sincerely
your friend Wes


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

hurricanes1 said:


> How am I wrong, I know dogs will turn wild and you can always tell when the dogs are wild. I have seen wild dogs in the woods and I have taken them out. I was refering to the original pic in this thread. He is hunting some what close to a urban area and the dog is obviously not wild. When I said never shoot someones dog I was refering to pets or someones hunting dog like in the original pic. I used to dog hunt and have had many dogs shot and killed. There is a huge difference in someones dog and a wild feral dog.
> 
> And jakec the hurricanes are really bad this year and to make it worse my wife is a bama fan. I get to hear it ever Saturday.


misunderstood you then canes...thought when you said: "never shoot someones dog " thought you meant that quite litterally. glad we are in argement and didnt mean to stir the pot. BTW, I cant wait till next year when we roll into South Fla and whip up on you.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> The dogs were coming out on the plot every morning during that first week....I just wanted to clarify.


Oh hell, that makes all the difference in the world! So long as it's everyday it's ok to shoot a dog. 

That's ridiculous. Don't shoot a dog. Relocate the dog or relocate your stand. I'd hate to see what happens if one of your hunting club partners walks by your stand.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

That's ridiculous. Don't shoot a dog. Relocate the dog or relocate your stand. I'd hate to see what happens if one of your hunting club partners walks by your stand.[/QUOTE]

Me too....keep wathing the news:thumbsup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> / End thread.
> 
> I know where these threads go. They turn into 15 pagers on here. No need to continue it as it only leads to stepped on toes and negative comments. I wont even post my opinion on these subjects on this forum anymore. Do what you have to do with the animal and whats right in your mind. Save us the arguing.


HEY...Can't you guys read, Travis12Allen said to can it!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> Me too....keep wathing the news:thumbsup:


Can't be mad at that. You have a good sense of humor


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Sam said:


> That's ridiculous. Don't shoot a dog. Relocate the dog or relocate your stand. I'd hate to see what happens if one of your hunting club partners walks by your stand.


Me too....keep wathing the news:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

So a officer of the law is on the Internet bragging about shooting dogs????


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats funny Wes, I didnt realize. I wasnt hating on bama I just get reminded how good they are every Saturday from ESPN and the wife.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

beeritself said:


> Can't be mad at that. You have a good sense of humor


Thanks brother!!! We all have different opinions and thats what makes the USA great. I was just giving the man my experience on the subject.

I am out of this thread,

Sam


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Any dog without a collar on our lease is to be shot. Any dog - collar or not - that growls at you if you run into them or comes to your stand and growls is to be shot. 

We had a pack of three running wild out there last year. Saw them chasing deer and even circling stands with hunters in the stand. They didn't last long.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha Looks like a springer spanail (sp),which there is one that always sits on Denver Ave...But thats not anywhere close to that property,Same color..Dont remember that dog having a collar though.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Caspr21 said:


> Hey numb nuts 1(hurricanes1) and numb nuts 2( jakec) now that yall two have had an internet fight and kissed and made up yall should know you went to high school with each other
> 
> Shaun Hall meet Jake Caldwell
> 
> ...


dammit wes know the secret is out! thats funny as hell i didnt know that was shaun. miami still sucks though. bama does too!! even more.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

If the dog is on private land, trap/catch it, call FWC and demand the owner be charged for illegal hunting. JMO. If you shoot it and get caught the penalty will be worse than what the owner of the dog gets for hunting your property.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

how many of you have been rewarded on a unexpected dog drive and killed a good deer. bet you was nt complaining about that. I ve seen dogs come through and go in another section and had deer come right back out of there. the only time in my opinion that a dog negitive effect, is a dog runs one right off your plot. I hunt 2600 acres of privite property and have never shot a dog unless they threat to attack.
But if u shoot my dog your doors nailed shut and house burnt maby your easiest way out.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

psssh.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Any dog without a collar on our lease is to be shot. Any dog - collar or not - that growls at you if you run into them or comes to your stand and growls is to be shot.
> 
> We had a pack of three running wild out there last year. Saw them chasing deer and even circling stands with hunters in the stand. They didn't last long.


 sounds like a bunch of horsechit to me. 

*may god be with you and your family if you was to kill my dog*


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> sounds like a bunch of horsechit to me.
> 
> may god be with you and your family if you was to kill my dog


Hell yeah man!!!


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Ok..thanks to all*

All right guys. I asked for opinions...got plenty. Really appreciate all who added positive comments/feedback for either side. 

I think I have enogh infromation to make an informed ethics based decision if (and I hope never) and when he ever comes back. 

Lets end this thread and move on to something else. 

Thanks again to all. 

R/Walt


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> sounds like a bunch of horsechit to me.
> 
> *may god be with you and your family if you was to kill my dog*


Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread is awesome.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Still not as good as boats vs. pier.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Still not as good as boats vs. pier.


No doubt...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Reel Hill (Jun 16, 2009)

John B. said:


> This thread is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


No you are awesome John B!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel Hill said:


> No you are awesome John B!


Thanks .... I guess?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> This ^^^^^ I would wood screw your doors shut and light your house on fire if you shot my dog...


------------------------------------------------------------------
Yep,..... and I would probably use 3" wood screws driven by a fully charged 18 volt Dewalt screw gun to finish the job.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

catch the dog without harm.
but throw in a ripe road kill for him to roll in.
Then let him go home.
His owner will either give him a bath and keep him home for a while before letting him run loose again.
Or the owner will dispose of dog.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Im holding with my 15 page prediction.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> catch the dog without harm.
> but throw in a ripe road kill for him to roll in.
> Then let him go home.
> His owner will either give him a bath and keep him home for a while before letting him run loose again.
> Or the owner will dispose of dog.


That's actually not a bad idea, except the owner disposal part.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Seriously? You shoot my dog I'm burning your house down with you and your family in it? I guess you forgot to say "roll tide" at the end of your message.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

olesoandso said:


> Seriously? You shoot my dog I'm burning your house down with you and your family in it? I guess you forgot to say "roll tide" at the end of your message.


Piss off Yank!!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow 7 pages and so much insight for someone who cant keep his dog looked up


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> sounds like a bunch of horsechit to me.
> 
> *may god be with you and your family if you was to kill my dog*


My guess is that you DON"T let your dog run without you. Don't sound like this dog is running around with it's owner....Not a hunter, not a dog hater. Just saying that if you value your dog, Don't let it run around without you. :no: I have a dog but if someone ran it over, I wouldn't be nailing any doors shut and burning down houses...:thumbdown:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> My guess is that you DON"T let your dog run without you. Don't sound like this dog is running around with it's owner....Not a hunter, not a dog hater. Just saying that if you value your dog, Don't let it run around without you. :no: I have a dog but if someone ran it over, I wouldn't be nailing any doors shut and burning down houses...:thumbdown:


Shit happens and so do accidents. I agree take care of your pets but like I said shit happens!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Responsible dog owners don't have to worry about things like this. ******** who steal stuff from hunting camps and let their mangy animals run loose and their kids barefoot and in diapers in the front lawn (dirt mostly of course) are the ones to worry about this.

So, yeah, Alabama fans .....:thumbup:



I couldn't resist. :whistling:


15 pages easy.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Responsible dog owners don't have to worry about things like this. ******** who steal stuff from hunting camps and let their mangy animals run loose and their kids barefoot and in diapers in the front lawn (dirt mostly of course) are the ones to worry about this.
> 
> So, yeah, Alabama fans .....:thumbup:
> 
> ...


And BLOW Z...


----------

